# Глюк с emerge после установки stage3+GRP

## Alice in W

Добрый день всем! Проблема такая: после установки по англ. доке и успешной перезагрузки - не могу установить ни иксы, ничего. Emerge  упорно лезет в сеть (при любых аргументах) - так как ищет только пакеты *.tar.gz в каталоге /usr/portage/distfiles и не реагирует ни на tbz2  ни на ebuild...  При попытках ставить с /mnt/cdrom  - картина та же. При попытках ставить с помощью ebuild - также лезет в сеть. Что делать???

----------

## Urs

Здесь смотрел?   :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=72751

----------

## Alice in W

Да, спасибо, перечитала еще раз на спокойную голову, отметила пару моментов, упущенных ранее...  :Smile: 

----------

